# Need Advice on Viking Riverboat Cruising and Diamond Resorts in Austria and Germany



## Senator (Apr 27, 2017)

My wife and I are planning a Viking Riverboat Cruise on the Rhine for April 2018.  We plan to cruise one week and then rent a car and, hopefully, get two Diamond resorts in Austria and/or Germany for two more weeks.  Have any of you stayed in any of the Diamond resorts in Austria and Germany and, if so, what recommendations/advice might you have?  Do you have any other resorts to recommend that would be fairly close to Germany?  If you have taken a Viking Riverboat Cruise, do you have any other ideas about combining a Viking cruise with a stay or stays in Diamond resorts in Europe?  What do you think about cruising in late April?  Would another time be better?  How about safety on the Viking cruises and traveling in Germany and Austria?  Should we be concerned?  Do you know how the exchange rate is at present... favorable or unfavorable to American tourists?  Many thanks.   Senator


----------

